# trim tex inside 45 bullnose



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Does anyone use the trim tex inside 45 degree bullnose bead I have a big church project with lots of bullnose and wanted to continue the look with out coving also using the chairrail for accent any ideas ?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Ask Easyrizla to answer that one. He specializes in those tricky inside 45s


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Ask Easyrizla to answer that one. He specializes in those tricky inside 45s


Yeah thanks !


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

do you got a link on it

if it's what I think your talking about, I ended up coveing over it, the change was to sudden on it.

Links plz:thumbup:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

http://www.trim-tex.com/installation/Miter Marker Installation Sheet.pdf


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> Does anyone use the trim tex inside 45 degree bullnose bead I have a big church project with lots of bullnose and wanted to continue the look with out coving also using the chairrail for accent any ideas ?


 Do you mean an actual corner bead or the miter marker. For actual corner bead the last house I did with the round inside corners I just ran all my inside 45's like we used to do in vaulted ceilings and bonus rooms. with a rubber knife.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Trim-Tex said:


> http://www.trim-tex.com/installation/Miter Marker Installation Sheet.pdf


 He might mean this page.
http://www.trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=showproduct&id=238

I have never used this product lik I said I used the rubber knife. Maybe your supplier can order a box and let you see how it looks before you buy it. Or maybe you mean what trim-tex posted if so just use the miter marker, the inside corner pieces for bullnose are a pain a pita.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Do you mean an actual corner bead or the miter marker. For actual corner bead the last house I did with the round inside corners I just ran all my inside 45's like we used to do in vaulted ceilings and bonus rooms. with a rubber knife.


Yes the actual bead I thought I would have to cove it it looked real drastic but well see what happens


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> Yes the actual bead I thought I would have to cove it it looked real drastic but well see what happens


 use hotmud or it will crack sooner than later:yes:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

http://www.trim-tex.com/product_cat...e miters on the chair rail.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

http://www.trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=showproduct&id=131


If they are bay windows try our Magic Corner od the upright verticals

http://www.trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=showproduct&id=263


----------

